# Contest--RIDING PICTURE



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a picture of me and Candy Cane at a Gymkhana show!

I love this shot.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

heres me and my girl ivy at a show!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This is me a few years ago.....i made the background black and white


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and Diesel at Drill a few weeks ago (God I need more pictures of us)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Good picture you guys


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Pic of Zucchini & I showing at our barn!  He's my favorite horse in the entire world. <3


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Me and Dakota after a tiring lesson!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Comanche and I at a dressage comp warming up August 2008


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This is my niece and I riding Soda last summer. I was explaining to her how to turn . It's nice to have a horse girl in the next generation.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This was my first ride on my new mare Ellie that I bought two weeks ago 

I know the photo isn't that great, but it shows how much I loved the ride!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and my mare Gypsie a few weeks ago... We were just playing around in the backyard.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga and I:


He looks brilliant,
I was like whoa.
We had not jumped that high in a while and he had been refusing.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Freya and me after a nice lesson:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

^ I am still in love with that pony. Fjords are AMAZING.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is Radar and I riding at our barn before the ring got footing. Taken last summer


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

k here is me and Dozer. I need to get those stills from my aunt still! Did I show you them?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> k here is me and Dozer. I need to get those stills from my aunt still! Did I show you them?


My gosh, I'd need a crane to get on Dozer's back. :lol:


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh no way is he a Percheron???


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny, 6 weeks off the track and such a sweetheart. Photo credits to FehrGroundRanch (Tiff) -- thank you! 




















^ Yes, 6 weeks off the track and trotting on a loose rein!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I have tons of pictures. Let's see what my favorite is...



















And this isn't me, it's my friend on her horse, but it was the best picture I've ever taken.


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

^Typical farmers tan going on there. :wink:


----------



## omellika (Aug 27, 2009)

lost in da forest :twisted:










i am the first 










after a tiring ride : )


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Me and Scout just truckin' around the arena. He's come a long way this summer, but we _really_ need to work on giving to the bit and collecting!










Yee Haw! :lol:


----------



## dizee_luvs_brossy (Apr 10, 2007)

This is my favourite showjumping photo of me and my mare at our first comp earlier this year










And this is a pic of me on my galloway doing some dressage last year. I dont ride him anymore, he is mainly used as a lesson horse, as well as he is teaching a 13 year old the ropes in showing










and this is us posing for a photo.. (isnt he a pretty boy!)


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. Those pictures of riding in the snow is amazing. Thats something I am definitely going to do in my gap year.


----------



## omellika (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks , in Estonia, we usually have to much snow, or we don't have snow :lol:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

This is Me on Heidi and a riding bud on her paint, Easy.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Really cool pictures. The contest will end tomorrow


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's the original pic of Arthur and me:







http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/Image6.jpg
The other one I edited, this one is from my phone


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

RadHenry09 said:


> This is Radar and I riding at our barn before the ring got footing. Taken last summer


Holy Cow Radar looks IDENTICAL to my Thunder! I did a double take lol. He's still young though, I hope he can mature out to be as gorgeous as Radar there. I couldnt' pick one. they're all posing pics lol, have'nt ahd much action with this greenie


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Here's the original pic of Arthur and me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for changing it back to normal


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

noni and I =]


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

HURRY. The contest is almost over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

hi, if its not too late to enter this is Barney and I at a show a few weekends ago =)


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

> Holy Cow Radar looks IDENTICAL to my Thunder! I did a double take lol.[


I think that is my Radar's long lost bro : ) 
Thanks , I think he is beautiful and of course Thunder is too 
I love the pics ..good luck to everyone : )


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

My horse Annie and me taking a breather in our lesson, 
just after loping. I am still getting my confidence so 
that is the reason for the helmet, but after hitting my 
head twice in 2 seperate occassions, I won't ride 
without now, no matter what.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

OK. Its now over. No more entries...THANK YOU. I will pick the winners soon


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

1st place: 










2nd place:










3rd place:


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

i forgot to add that i love the yellow tack


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats to the winners


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

CONGRATZ TO THE WINNERS! =D
Ricci looks sooo great in yellow!! && Vaik & Ivy are GORGEOUS!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## omellika (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG ! I can't belive , that I am 2nd . Thanks 
Anyway , congratz to the other winners too .


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, wow, I'm surprised it was one of mine in first, haha. I'm flattered. =]

I love her yellow tack. The one time I took her to a show, I was walking around and I heard SOOO many people talking about "the black and white Paint in the front with all the yellow tack," haha. Plus, you don't see that many horses in yellow. =]


----------

